# I'll be prowling the gutters at this rate.



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Carbon Mines spoiler
Carbon Mines wing mirrors
Carbon Nismo bonnet
Volks Racing TE37's
Mines Eibach springs

More from Trax2002 tommorow.

CemK


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I thought you were gonna keep quiet and just turn up with it like that  

Looks fantastic

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I doubt many people will be reading the board tonight =)

cem


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

Awesome......

Really super car like that.

Maybe one day I can fit 16" wheels like that (and the brakes of course) on my old Nissan


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Looks amazing Cem  Wasn't expecting to find a topic like this on, tonight 
How much did it cost you for just the carbon parts alone?

I wish I could be at Trax2002 tommorow

Excellent R34 Cem!
Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Love the wheels, mirrors and spoiler...

(not sure about the bonnet though)


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome stuff, congrats Cem!!!!


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

She looks da nuts m8:smokin: 

Could do with a good clean though LOL 

Laterz


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Cem, is that a blue GTR badge I can see on the first picture mate? On the other pictures look like it is red

Best Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

*The Bonnet*

Looks much better in the flesh, and is a work of art.

I spent ages at Abbey earlier just examining the drainage ducts to stop water getting in  

Cheers
Lee


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem what can I say!! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! 

You have very good taste!!! Told you those TE37s would look the bollox!! :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just realized....Cem I think you are the first person in the UK to have a Z-tune bonnet!!   

Need carbon wing stays to finish the job off


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Very sweet R34, Cem. Love those APs - they look so clean behind those TE37s!

Cya O!


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Cem*

Nice one mate.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Awesome!!
Simply awesome.

Cem - nice one.

As Dino says, just get the wing stays and the lip spoiler and it's complete.

I remember telling Durzel that bronze TE-37s were the dogs on blue cars.

Z-tune bonnet <gulp>


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

What REALLY grabs me by the vitals are those elliptical grooved discs, they really are an advance and look just... words defy me.

I want them, simple as that.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

That looks fantastic ... Excellent choice of parts cem


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stunning - awesome looking car.

Well done Cem !

Daz


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Nice mate, a real supercar awesome!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Poser*

 

glen


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Awesome car Cem!!

Cant wait to see it at the next meet!! 

Claire


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

Dribble ~~~~~


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

**bows**

 Arr-Eee-Ess-Pee-Eee-See-Tee!  

Words cannot do this justice.

Just need to update those site images now  

...'kin awesome


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Cem*

Me thinks TOKYO has some mighty catching up to do mate.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Paul*

We like to think our two cars are being put together in slightly different directions using various top quality parts that are available. Cem and myself chat about what we are going to do with our cars and its great to see the results. Just a shame we couldn't have had them side by side as I reckon that would have looked really cool. 2 x 34's, both modded, and yet so different.

We are all so lucky to own Skylines as we have so many possibilities to individualise them.

glen

ps. mind you saying that Paul, where's me catalogues


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Glen,
I've burnt it. 

Everyone else.
Thanks so much for the compliments. My car only complemented yesterday the other Skylines that were there, from the fab 33's to the legendary 32's.

Thanks again all, I'll do some decent pictures this weekend.

Cem


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*been thinking about the bonnet...*

...and I think it needs colour coding - then it would be :smokin: 

(I'm sure I'll be flamed for this thought)


----------



## nengun (Aug 12, 2002)

*nice*



polarbearit said:


> *Love the wheels, mirrors and spoiler...
> 
> (not sure about the bonnet though) *


----------



## Mad Maxis (Nov 13, 2001)

*Cem*

What size are the TE37's? 18's or 19's?

Everything looks sweet & solid...

Regards


----------



## nengun (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Cem*



RITESH MEISURIA said:


> *What size are the TE37's? 18's or 19's?
> 
> Everything looks sweet & solid...
> 
> Regards *


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Sorry.

18" x 9.5"

Note to self: Remember to check replies to your own posts!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*wow !!!!*

Wow........how long did it take...and how many cans of filler did you use for that bonnet....shame you left it in primer !!  

Seriously tho Cem......I have wood !!

Awesome mota.....just needs some big wheels, monster brakes, a few bits of carbon and a Max Power sticker and your there!!

 

James........... 

P.S. R U goin to grasshopper next w/end??


----------

